# freeze warning tonight!!!!!!!



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

"... FREEZE WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM THIS EVENING TO 8 AM EDT FRIDAY... 

A FREEZE WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM THIS EVENING TO 8 AM EDT FRIDAY. 

THIS WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR CAPE COD. 

SKIES WILL GRADUALLY CLEAR TONIGHT. THIS WILL ALLOW LOW TEMPERATURES TO DROP INTO THE UPPER 20S AND 30S TONIGHT. THERE WILL BE A WIDE RANGE IN TEMPERATURES ACROSS THE CAPE OVERNIGHT. WIDESPREAD FREEZING TEMPERATURES ARE EXPECTED FROM HYANNIS... WEST TO THE CAPE COD CANAL. FURTHER EAST... IT WILL NOT BE QUITE AS COLD. HOWEVER... A WIDESPREAD FROST IS STILL EXPECTED EAST OF HYANNIS TO CHATHAM... AND NORTH TO WELLFLEET AND PROVINCETOWN. 

A FREEZE WARNING IS ISSUED WHEN FREEZING TEMPERATURES ARE FORECAST TO THREATEN OUTDOOR PLANTS. THOSE WITH AGRICULTURAL INTERESTS IN THE WARNING AREA ARE ADVISED TO HARVEST OR PROTECT TENDER VEGETATION. ALSO... POTTED PLANTS NORMALLY LEFT OUTDOORS SHOULD BE COVERED OR BROUGHT INSIDE AWAY FROM THE COLD. "

I hope this is a sign of whats to come this winter!!!!!!!!!:yow!:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Got down to 29 sunday night here, going for a low of 25 tonight. :bluebounc


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

i cant believe how cold it is out right now! supposed to get down to 25* also. no more freeze warnings issued here because we had our killing frost in the beginning of the week


----------



## rick74 (Jan 18, 2007)

They are saying 18 degrees here in Western Mass.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I know every one has there signs of how winter is going to be, they go buy off what color the caterpillars are crapping on a full moon and what the accuweather weatherman said and EL ninio and blah blah blah But we have seen a lot of perpetuation and the way the tempatures going already its only a matter of time till they both happen at once IMO


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been below 32 since 12am, current temp is 29 degrees! The growing season is over!:bluebounc


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

I think next week is it for my lawn accounts. Over here it looks like theres a light dustin on everything because of the frost


----------



## OceanTrvlr (Nov 5, 2007)

02powerstroke;613659 said:


> and the way the tempatures going already its only a matter of time


Remember, this is New England. We'll probably have another heatwave and hit 70 in November. :crying:


----------

